

Ask HN: How to get the latest version of your site after a migration? - curenote

My web host has migrated my site from one server to another one. After the migration, I am now noticing some recent website comments and emails missing from my site. In other words, the site they migrated is not the most up to date version. How do I get them to give me the most up to date version of my site? What are they supposed to do? Is there anything I can do?
======
doublejosh
Yikes. Perhaps if you can identify the specific "holes" in the data via
comment timestamps, or better yet holes in logs, you can make an easy case for
them to investigate the issue.

However, my guess is that the kind of database migration sloppiness you're
seeing means they didn't keep any snapshots fresher than what was moved :(

